# Arto 69 GL Wheel Trim removal



## nicholsong

So far I have not needed to remove the wheel trims, but looking at Fiat and N+B manuals there is no help.

Are they original Fiat or N+B add-ons?

How do they come off? Is it just a matter of a good yank against spring clips? (and where do you find a good yank?) I am reluctant to pull too hard.

Geoff


----------



## kazzzy

They are held on by the wheel bolts, dont pull them you will break them ! You have to remove 4 of the 5 wheel botls the 5th wheel bolt needs to be loosened and then the wheel trim turned slightly to release it the only problem is that you wont know which 4 to remove and which one to loosen so its easier to remove all 5.
Its a pain in the A*** but thats how its doen.
I have just got rid of my Arto so am taking from experience.


----------



## nicholsong

Kazzzy

Thanks. I thought it looked as though they are held on by the wheel bolts, but the tool kit wheel- nut wrench will not fit onto the nuts with the trim in place.

So? Except in dire emergency, I would probably cal my recovery ( German ADAC Euro 80 per year unlimited weight)

Geoff


----------

